
China's hard power and hurt feelings – Nikkei Asian Review - ycombonator
https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics/China-s-hard-power-and-hurt-feelings
======
osobo
For quite some time, popular media has been the West's strongest weapon,
influencing people the world over with (mostly) American ideals through
Hollywood and -later- Internet. Recently, this powerful machine has been
turned against its makers, with Russia pouncing on click-bait happy news sites
and social media, and China buying their influence in main stream media. But
free media has become such a big part of Western identity, I wonder if there
is an easy way out of this. Expecting the large corporations involved to
police/defend themselves is definitely not the answer.

~~~
darknesszy
I don’t see a problem with this. It helps weed out problems inherent to the
current way of open media.

